# Transducer location



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Getting ready to mount the transducer for a Humminbird 797. Being that it's side imaging, I was wondering if anyone on here has any advice for mounting location. I've read the manual, just checking for experience on here before I mount it. It's going on my Javelin bassboat. Appreciate any help.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Do you have a jackplate on your boat? If so I would highly recommend checking out transducer sheild and saver. They offer a mounting system for the SI transducer that attaches to your jackplate. If you don't have a jackplate...I would just follow the manual and make sure you don't have anything blocking the transducer's ability to see to either side.


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Flippin416. Think I'll just go with the basic install and roll from there.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Sounds good...check out these two links for some more good info....before and after your install.

http://www.bbcboards.net/zeroforum?id=279

http://www.bbcboards.net/zeroforum?id=280


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

Take a look at this link - they don't have your exact brand listed but they have most of the other brands and I'm sure the photos will be similar to your hull shape.

http://www.bbcboards.net/zerothread?id=655154

I'm currently installing my 898c si, hoping it works good once I get it on.


----------

